

Video from Business of Software : Everything I Know About Startups - koraybalci
http://onstartups.com/home/tabid/3339/bid/7196/Video-from-Business-of-Software-Everything-I-Know-About-Startups.aspx

======
johns
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=356187>

